
Show HN: Senior Remote Jobs via Telegram - xoelop
http://NoiceJobs.com
======
wackget
Why Telegram? You're instantly limiting your audience to those who use it, or
who have the desire/energy/inclination to install it. Why not post this
information somewhere where it's actually accessible?

And are you affiliated to these jobs in any way? Do you have a commercial
interest in them?

~~~
lordofgibbons
I appreciate OP posting these jobs, but when I tried to install the Telegram
app, it wants access to manage my phone app to verify my number. No thanks.

~~~
xoelop
Ah, I'm sorry. You can also receive the same jobs via email creating an alert
at [https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true](https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true)
(it shares the backend with the Telegram channels)

~~~
harrisreynolds
The findmegigs site is even more hostile than the original in terms of not
being able to see jobs.

These sites may work for you, but I am annoyed I wasted my time even clicking
the links.

No instant value means you'll miss a large segment of users.

~~~
xoelop
Thanks for your feedback, I agree with you in that if you're not on Telegram
it's hard to know what to expect. I'll try to improve that in the future.

------
polysaturate
Is there no way to browse this information in the browser?

Not saying I am anti-Telegram, but I have never used it, nor know how it
works.

~~~
xoelop
Hi! Definitely, I'll consider doing this soon. I like Telegram because it lets
me reach people directly without them having to come to my site. But it's true
that a lot of people don't use it and I'm missing out on them. I'll probably
create email newsletters soon for the people that are not on Telegram. Thanks!

~~~
AlchemistCamp
> I'll probably create email newsletters soon for the people that are not on
> Telegram.

Why not a website? It seems like that's what everyone is asking for.

------
baccredited
Hey - I like the telegram choice for this. I know you are getting some
questions about it but I prefer it actually. Not everything needs to be on the
web, indexed, and archived forever.

~~~
nogabebop23
>> Not everything needs to be on the web, indexed, and archived forever.

Any particular reason this shouldn't be the default state for information
though? It would seem that any sort of task that benefits society as a whole
is made significantly harder by not making things web-based, accessible and
durable.

If this is "senrio jobs for telegram users" that's different. I'm not getting
that message though.

------
xoelop
Hey! OP here. It's one of my first posts here so wasn't quite sure about the
title. This links to Telegram channels, so you need to be on Telegram - even
tho you can also create an email alert at
[https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true#basic-
plan](https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true#basic-plan) to get the same jobs

Do you think that something like 'Show HN: Senior Remote Jobs on Telegram'
would have been a better title?

Thanks!

~~~
gwbas1c
What is Telegram and why should I use it?

I'm an unemployed senior developer; your exact target audience!

Pretty much 90% of the time someone wants me to install (or sign up for) some
"thing," it's just some kind of gimmick or has no traction. This is especially
the case as a senior developer, where part of my job is healthy skepticism for
software I've never heard of.

So, IMO, the biggest challenge is communicating what Telegram is and
convincing me that I should use it.

(That doesn't mean using Telegram is wrong; but when you're using something so
new that no one's heard of it, you need to take ownership of promoting it.)

~~~
xoelop
Hi! Telegram has quite some traction with over 200M MAU, but you have a good
point.

I've made over 50 channels for different roles, from C-Level stuff like CTO,
CPO positions to very language-specific channels like Rust, Haskell or React.

What I like the most about how I've structured it is that (once you're on
Telegram) it's very easy to explore the different channels because they're
linked to each other and there's very little friction to join or leave a
channel

------
xoelop
Hey HN!

Some months ago I made a bot to find remote jobs for myself. Now I made a
product of it and it posts jobs to 50+ Telegram channels, with more than 1500
users in total

It's focused in getting high-quality, senior-only remote roles

If you're not on Telegram, you can also get the same jobs via email creating
an alert at
[https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true](https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true) (it
shares the backend with the Telegram channels)

Would love to hear what you think!

Xoel

~~~
mch82
Curious how you decided to use Telegram for this. Seems like a neat idea.

Don’t know if Telegram lets you edit old posts, but would be nice to see if a
job has been filled.

~~~
jfk13
Neat idea? I'm not sure. Why isn't it simply a web page?

~~~
xoelop
I like the possibility of reaching people directly, instead of them having to
visit a web page.

If you're not on Telegram, I forgot to mention before that you can also get
the same jobs creating an alert at
[https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true](https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true) (it
shares the backend with the Telegram channels)

~~~
jfk13
Hmm, glancing at the screenshots at
[https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true#plans](https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true#plans),
it seems that it's not always very good at distinguishing jobs _offered_ from
jobs _wanted_ in people's twitter posts.

~~~
xoelop
Ok, I uploaded a photo of how the mails look like now - much better than the
old pics. You can see it at
[https://findmegigs.com/assets/images/gallery01/d9a6787e_orig...](https://findmegigs.com/assets/images/gallery01/d9a6787e_original.jpg?v99211885891951)

------
tonetheman
This might be a good idea. But telegram limits it. Others have said that too,
just adding my voice.

~~~
xoelop
Fair point. I'll make free, open email newsletters in the futures. If you want
to create an email alert to get the same jobs, I also created
[https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true#basic-
plan](https://findmegigs.com/?remote=true#basic-plan) and it's working already
(230 subscribers as of now)

------
sub7
I'd suggest building a sign up flow that captures info about candidates.

The thing that's valuable here isn't your curation or the jobs, it's the
candidates.

------
tiborsaas
> Don't have telegram?

I don't even have a smartphone, it's in the repair shop for 30+ days now :)

------
brtkdotse
This category of “niche job board” seems to be the new get-rich-fast (or
rather, collect-emails-fast) scheme du jour.

Over the last few months there’s been remote jobs, jobs that don’t require a
car degree, jobs for a specific tech... the space is quickly becoming inflated

~~~
xoelop
I'm not sure you can get and stay rich long-term without adding value to the
world, but thanks for the comment

I agree with you that seems like there's a new remote jobs board every 2 days
popping out. That's why I took a different approach with this, and it went
from 0 unique subscribers 1 month ago to 1700+ today, over the 50+ different
channels that I created within it. Hopefully they're getting something useful
out of it!

~~~
brtkdotse
Sorry if my comment sounded harsh, that wasn’t my intention!

Good job finding a niche and running with it!

~~~
xoelop
No problem, thanks for saying that!

------
bdcravens
Is it "noice" (the colloquialism) or "no ICE" (ideological)?

~~~
mrspeaker
Well seeing as the page title is NoiceJobs and the giant heading on the page
says NoiceJobs, I'd assume it was the colloquialism, bcd ravens.

\- from mr speaker / mrs peaker.

~~~
xoelop
Haha yeah, noice ~ nice :)

